# 1989 K3500 Dump Stuck Up



## hamma (Jul 16, 2007)

I recently bought a 1989 K3500 1 ton, with an 8' Fisher plow. This is the first dump truck I have owned. There was no manual so after a little bit of digging I figured out how to use the PTO dump. Push in the clutch pull the red knob to engage the PTO pump, let the clutch out. Then pull the black knob to raise the dump. I did this a couple of times but since the plow was in the back when I bought it I didn't get a chance to fully raise it. The times I did use it I would push the black knob in to stop it from going up, then pull it out slowly until the dump body started moving down. 

Well this weekend we raised the dump fully in order to get the plow out of the back. We got the plow out but now the dump won't go back down. It will start to go down a little bit then just stops.

My first question I guess is am I operating the dump properly?

The Hydraulic fluid reservoir seems low on fluid, but since the cylinder is raised I'm guessing that I probably should check it when the dump body is down?? Could this cause it not to come down?

Anyone have this happen before?

Thanks!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

If low on fluid, it could have air in the system. If you are not pushing the knob inward to get it to go down try that first. If that doesn't do it, try rolling the truck forward and hitting the brakes gently while having the control in the lowering position (which typically should be pushed and held in all the way). The momentum and stopping should get it to go down. Start out doing this gently though. It can cause a lot of strain if it starts bouncing or you do it too hard. You don't want to break anything.

Your statement of how the knob works confuses me. Maybe it is working that way because there is air in the system. Pulling it out to raise and pulling it out also to lower it? I've never seen one that worked that way. They usually rest in a neutral position, where when the pto is engaged it will do nothing...pull out to raise...put back to neutral position to stop and hold... and push in to lower. Another reason it may not want to go down is if the packing/seal on the ram is adjusted too tight. I don't know your specific dump but they are typically checked in the down position. So yes, being raised will indicate low, even if ok.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Could be the pivot pins are rusty enough to prevent it from comming down when fully up. 

Since this is your 1st truck be care full that you don't overfill the hyd resivoir. Typically when the dump is up the resevior should be down at leat two or more inches because the fliud is out in the cylinder. Go to full and you will have a mess, minimum puddle of hyd oil, worst case the puddle & blown lines.

Another thing to consider, is the system a power down type set-up? I had one like that before.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*Still stuck?*

What's the scoop? Did you get it to lower yet?


----------



## hamma (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok after reading streetsurfin's post about how it should operate and how mine was operating.... I figured out that when I pushed the knob in the cable was not pushing the lever on the hydraulic switch (for lack of a better term). Once that lever was freed up it now works fine. This truck definatly needs some TLC but hey what can I expect for a used 1 ton for $1500.... Next I gotta figure out why the headlights don't work, then some brake work and she should be good to go.

Thanks!!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

That's great that it was a simple repair.
Glad we could help!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pics of the truck??


----------



## hamma (Jul 16, 2007)

Here you go....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Wow. I wish I could find one like that. Just the project I am looking for.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

As far as the light did you try flipping the switch mounted inside the plow control box? There is a switch in there that flips the lights from the body to the plow lights and that is usually a good place to start after checking fuses.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

My first dump was a red 87 K-3500


----------



## hamma (Jul 16, 2007)

BigDog Thanks for the tip on the switch! The plow lights work, but the regular headlights don't. I'll have to look into it further....


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Look for corroded connectors where the plow harness is joined to the truck headlight ground wire.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Hamma- Did you buy that off of Craigslist. I saw that truck on there and i was going to buy it if I didn't turn my truck in to a flatbed with a dump. Nice Truck, I have an 1989 Chevy K-3500 that spends most of its time in Maine at my uncles house. GOOD Luck with it.


----------

